# The questions are getting closer!



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

The 3 of us went to our local pub the other night for dinner and DS pointed out a little girl who was with "a man and a lady". I told him they were the little girls Mummy and Daddy and he went totally silent, stared at me and DP, back at the other family, then back at us, and said "Fíonn's Mummy and Mammy. I could just see his little brain working out that the we were the same as the little girls Mum and Dad. It was such a gorgeous moment and then DP and I started thinking of all the questions ahead of us  .


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh bless him! Good luck with the questions when they start coming! It will be hilarious and more than a little interesting!

My step daughter got to about 2 1/2 and started to realise there was no daddy on the scene...she stopped in the street once and looked down at her feet, spread her hands out and sighed "I've lost my daddy"! She never had a daddy or a daddy figure as she was a LWC baby using an anon donor. She then marched into nursery and announced "I've not got a daddy (nothing strange about that as 75% of the kids in that area are single parent families) but I've got 2 mummies" 

THAT took some getting used to especially the staff!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

wow amazing stories!  amazing children!


----------

